
Gender stereotypes about intellectual ability emerge as early as 6 years old - CraneWorm
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6323/389.full
======
CraneWorm
Abstract: Common stereotypes associate high-level intellectual ability
(brilliance, genius, etc.) with men more than women. These stereotypes
discourage women’s pursuit of many prestigious careers; that is, women are
underrepresented in fields whose members cherish brilliance (such as physics
and philosophy). Here we show that these stereotypes are endorsed by, and
influence the interests of, children as young as 6. Specifically, 6-year-old
girls are less likely than boys to believe that members of their gender are
“really, really smart.” Also at age 6, girls begin to avoid activities said to
be for children who are “really, really smart.” These findings suggest that
gendered notions of brilliance are acquired early and have an immediate effect
on children’s interests.

